# Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi,es gibt ja einige gute Seiten wo Angelknoten erklärt werden.
Habe diese hier gefunden und finde sie recht gut gemacht.
Diese Seite ist in Englisch.
Das gute daran,man kann sich den Knoten auch langsam vorbinden lassen ( rechtes Feld unten ).
Viel Spaß beim Nachbinden.....


.....der   STF  :g


----------



## goeddoek (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Jepp - feine Seite mit animierten Anleitungen #6 

Besten Dank, STF - die hab ich gleich mal unter meine Favoriten gelegt #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - feine Seite mit animierten Anleitungen #6
> 
> Besten Dank, STF - die hab ich gleich mal unter meine Favoriten gelegt #h




Stimmt,ich finde sie wirklich gut gemacht,kann man immer mal
gebrauchen !!!!


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Ronen (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Echt cool. 

Dankeschön!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

stimmt ! gut gemacht ! :m


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

die animationen find ich ganz schön schnell und krakelig, aber trotzdem gut. auch hier sind die knoten animiert: http://www.bunganutlake.org/albright-knot.htm


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> die animationen find ich ganz schön schnell und krakelig, aber trotzdem gut. auch hier sind die knoten animiert: http://www.bunganutlake.org/albright-knot.htm




Freude derer welche lesen können,mit den beiden unteren
rechten Pfeilen kannst Du es verlangsamt darstellen,also
auch für DICH !!!!!:q:q:q:q

Der  STF :g


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Erstens kann man das nicht in der Animation lesen, jedenfalls nicht bei mir und zweitens sind es die höhengleichen, rechten Pfeile, da sie mit den anderen auf einer Höhe liegen. Das oben ist die Animation und keine Pfeile. Elender Klugschei...|supergri #h |supergri


----------



## BennyO (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Finde die Seite auch echt klasse. Dankeeeeeeeee
Sind ein paar gute Knoten dabei und sind sehr sehr gut erklärt.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Erstens kann man das nicht in der Animation lesen, jedenfalls nicht bei mir und zweitens sind es die höhengleichen, rechten Pfeile, da sie mit den anderen auf einer Höhe liegen. Das oben ist die Animation und keine Pfeile. Elender Klugschei...|supergri #h |supergri




Ich würde ja mal das Ding auf deiner Nase putzen......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Der    STF   #6


----------



## Kay (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Moin zusammen

Habe beim Stöbern im Web noch diese Seite hier mit animierten Knoten gefunden.
http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

Finde sie sehr schön gemacht und als Ergänzung hier ganz sinnig. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Dieter1952 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



Kay schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Habe beim Stöbern im Web noch diese Seite hier mit animierten Knoten gefunden.
> http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> ...


 
_Das Ding ist Klasse#6 Danke!_


----------



## GammaBase (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



Kay schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Habe beim Stöbern im Web noch diese Seite hier mit animierten Knoten gefunden.
> http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> ...



Moin Moin Zusammen

ich als (wieder)Neuling bin für solche Tips und Tricks immer sehr dankbar.#r
Ist echt eine schön und beschaulich erklärte Page,
Thanks Kay|laola:

Gruß Gamma


----------



## C.K. (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Das finde ich sehr gut,zumal ich mit Knoten auf Kriegsfuss stehe. Daher werde ich das mal ganz oben antackern.


----------



## v62001 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Servus 
möcht mich auch bedanken:vik: 
Gruss
Jens


----------



## Essoxhunter (10. April 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Petri Heil 
Bin neu dabei und immer dankbar für solche infos.    "SUPERSEITE"  
           Danke


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. April 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Herzlich willkommen esoxhunter!
hier noch ein paar knotenseiten:
http://www.animatedknots.com/improv...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

http://www.bunganutlake.org/fishing-knots.htm

http://www.fishnet.com.au/knotsrigs/knotsrigs.html


----------



## trampel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Jo is schon Gut
aber der Needle-Knot , ist da aber nicht dabei und wieeeeeeee das mit der Nadel und diesem störichen Vorvach gehen soll ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## fliegenfischer65 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Ein paar SUPER Seiten . 
Vor allen Dingen für meinen vergesslichen Sohn , eine Woche nicht angeln und er fragt mich stetig nach den Knoten . HORROR !!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

hallo,
echt ne super seite!!!
kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!!!









____________

mfg Stefan


----------



## mipo (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Das Ding ist Klasse#6 Danke!_


 
*Coole Seite#6 *


----------



## hemmi (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

*echt gute seite, aber leider habe ich dar nichts über das knotenbinden mit dem matchman gefunden#d
ich bin seit einiger zeit dabei herauszufinden wie das geht;+
kann mir da einer helfen??:vik:


gruß hemmi
*


----------



## LordHelmchen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



hemmi schrieb:


> *echt gute seite, aber leider habe ich dar nichts über das knotenbinden mit dem matchman gefunden#d
> ich bin seit einiger zeit dabei herauszufinden wie das geht;+
> kann mir da einer helfen??:vik:
> 
> ...




User franky hat ne gute Anleitung auf seiner Seite unter Basteln! 

http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## marv1n111 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Tolle Seite!!!


----------



## andreas0815 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal das Ding auf deiner Nase putzen......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Der STF #6


 

*Hallo Jungs,*


:mwir sind hier nicht um zu Streiten!

#6Es gibt auch Fischer die noch keine so große Erfahrung haben und für solche Beiträge *Dankbar sind*!

#rzu denen gehöre auch ich!



*Ärgere dich nicht darüber, dass der Rosenstrauch Dornen trägt, sondern freue dich darüber, dass der Dornenstrauch Rosen trägt!*
___________________Gruß Andreas


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



andreas0815 schrieb:


> *Hallo Jungs,*
> 
> 
> :mwir sind hier nicht um zu Streiten!
> ...




Hallo Andreas,den leo-afrika kenn ich persöhnlich schon eine
ganze Weile ( kannste ja nicht wissen).
Somit weiß ich wem ich was schreibe und wem nicht,ich
kenne die Forums-Etikette,kannste glauben.


Der  STF


----------



## Byteraider (24. Oktober 2007)

*Videoanleitung*

Videoanleitung zum Knoten binden

http://www.bissclips.de/web-tv-channels/knoten/

ansonten unter technik /Knoten


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

ich find die animationen n bissl rasant, aber wenn man's sich ain paar mal ansieht gehts...


----------



## Fisch Michel (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

super seite danke


----------



## Angler25 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Videoanleitung*



Byteraider schrieb:


> Videoanleitung zum Knoten binden
> 
> http://www.bissclips.de/web-tv-channels/knoten/
> 
> ansonten unter technik /Knoten


 

_Sehr schön gestöbert!:m_
_Vielen Dank!#r_
_Weiter so!|pftroest:_
_Einfach genial!#v_


----------



## Hecht2 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Super Seite wenn man wieder mal knoten vergessen hat#6


----------



## Dreas (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

geniale sache! sehr hilfreich! besten dank!!!

#6​


----------



## Plötzenstipper (10. August 2008)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Hi die seiten sind echt super aber ein knoten konnt ich net finden|uhoh: und zwar den knoten für Plätchen haken kann ir da einer weiter helfen würde mich über schnelle antworten freuen:vik:


----------



## Patrick S. (11. August 2008)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Mensch, da ist man schon so lange hier...und dann entdeckt man erst jetzt diesen Thread...nicht schlecht...ich bin begeistert.


----------



## FeederFan1990 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

bissclips.tv!! bei technik da sind alle knoten auf video gemacht is echt hammer die seite !!!

mfg feederfan


----------



## Nóxx (28. August 2008)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Ich kenn auch ne Gut seite wo man in Schritten sich denn Konten angucken kann und auch als Video

http://www.animatedknots.com/snell/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

is ne echt coole seite könnt ja ma drunter gehen..:vik:#6:m


----------



## siwok44 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Hallo! Die seite von" Seeteufelfreund" finde ich am beste,super!


----------



## Canna (20. April 2009)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Danke für die Nützlichen tips


----------



## Mitor (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*



> ich als (wieder)Neuling bin für solche Tips und Tricks immer sehr dankbar.


... der Meinung schließe ich mich einfach mal an. #h


----------



## esoxman (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

danke 

-__________________
www.allround-angler.jimdo.com 

schaut bitte vorbei und beorteilt


----------



## angelhaas (23. September 2009)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Hallo zusammen! 

Mit meinem ersten Post will ich mich auch gleich mal als nützlich erweisen und diesen Trööt um etwas Wissenschaft ergänzen. 

Da ich weiß(!), dass Schnurhersteller kaum richtige Angaben zu ihren Produkten machen, teste ich grundsätzlich mein Equipment (Schnüre, Stahlvorfächer, Quetschhülsen-Verbindungen, Knoten, etc.) selbst. Dann weiß ich auch ganz genau, worauf ich mich am Wasser einlasse. Mir stehen dazu beruflich ausreichend industrielle Gerätschaften zur Verfügung. Die Ergebnisse sind also schon brauchbar. 

Angelehnt an die DIN EN ISO 2062 habe ich meine neue Schnur und damit auch ein paar geläufige Knoten mit meinem vertikalen Zugfestigkeitsprüfer getestet. Alle Tests wurden fünf Mal durchgeführt. Bei der Schnur handelt es sich um die Spiderwire Stealth mit 0,17mm und sagenhaften 16,5kg Tragkraft in gelb. Folgendes kam dabei heraus: 

Knotenlos-Verbinder: 61,65 N = 6,28 kg

Offshore Swivel: 51,60 N = 5,26 kg

Palomar einfach: 50,35 N = 5,13 kg
Palomar doppelt: 50,60 N = 5,16 kg

Grinner einfach: 59,75 N = 6,09 kg
Grinner doppelt: 58,35 N = 5,95 kg

Achtung: Fast nur beim Knotenlos-Verbinder ist die Schnur nicht am Knoten/Verbinder, sondern in der Mitte gerissen. Also ist dies die tatsächliche Tragkraft der Schnur. 
Auch den Clinch-Knoten habe ich getestet: Er rutschte allerdings ab ca. 20 N durch. 

Fazit Schnur: Wie immer hält die Schnur nicht, was der Hersteller verspricht *Überraschung*. Aber ich habe dies vorher schon so erwartet und daher gleich eine stärkere Variante gekauft (mein Händler: "So eine starke Schnur für Zander?" Ich: "Warte ab, was davon wirklich übrig bleibt!"). 

Fazit Knoten: Der Grinner hat mit fast 97% der Schnurtragkraft gewonnen. Einmal riss die Schnur sogar nicht am Knoten und daher ist dieser Knoten sogar ein Konkurrent zu Knotenlos-Verbindern. Der Grinner wird wohl ab heute mein Standard für geflochtene Schnur und demnächst auch mal bei der monofilen Strippe mal geprüft. 

Soviel erst einmal von meiner Seite. 

Liebe Grüße,
Christian


----------



## elbstint (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Vielen Dank für die Info. Mit wie viele Windungen hast du denn den Grinner gebunden?


----------



## angelhaas (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Den Grinner mache ich immer mit fünf Windungen.


----------



## elbstint (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Aha, also den klassisch gebundenen Grinner. Ich empfehle, den Grinner bei Geflecht immer ab 7 Windungen zu binden, da die Schnur bei manchen Schnüren durchrutschen kann. Dein Testergebnis ist schon erstaunlich zumal der Grinner bei Mono eher so um die 80% Knotenfestigkeit hat.

  Mich würde der gleiche Test mit dem Grinner bei nasser Schnur interessieren. Einfach die Schnur vorher 2 Std. in ein Wasserbad legen. Schließlich angeln wir ja nicht mit einer trockenen Schnur nach dem ersten Auswerfen. Da die Nassknotenfestigkeit bei manchen Schnüren erheblich geringer ist, würde dieses Testergebnis viel realistischer für uns Angler sein.

  Also wenn du mal Lust hast dieses zu tun, währe es wirklich toll


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Schaut mal hier :

http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Angelknotenfibel.pdf


----------



## elbstint (2. März 2010)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Hauptthema Knotenhilfe:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Habe ich für unser Hobby erstellt in jahrelanger Arbeit.


----------



## Micha383 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Hab da gerade nach dem Bimini Twist Knot (100% knoten) gesucht und bin auf folgende Seite gekommen.

videofishingknots

Ist zwar auf Englisch aber meiner Meinung nach Top.

Viel spaß beim schauen und nachknoten #6


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Interessant das Ganze...war für mich neu, dass ich nur nen Halb-Blutknoten binde anstelle von nem ganzen Blutknoten... Egal, gehoben hat´s immer


----------



## alex g (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Für Schlaufen benutze Ich den doppelten Achterknoten,da der Bimini Twist doch etwas zu kompliziert ist


----------



## Perca84 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Als pdf..... http://proe-wildfire.de/Blogkram/Die_wichtigsten_Knoten_auf_einen_Blick.pdf
Gruss


----------



## Wave4fun (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Ich merke schon . man lernt nie aus ^^

Seit 20 jahre angeln - und etliche Knoten noch nie gesehen ...


----------



## thanatos (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Knotenhilfe gefällig ( Hier ´ne gute animierte Seite ) !!!!!*

Toll gemachte Seite,besonders daß man sie schrittweise laufen 
lassen kann.Aber mann muß nicht alle beherschen.Den Biminitwist
hab ich mal mit ner 8mm Leine hingekriegt - mit ner Angelschnur und 
nur zwei händen noch nie -ergo-man kann ihn vergessen,so geil er auch
aussieht.


----------

